# FS: Ricordea, green monti



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Selling my 3 remaining Ricordea since they aren't too happy in my tank. Photo taken last night.

Left: $15. 
Middle: $10
Right: $5
Take all 3 for $30 n get the zoa on the left for free!

*** PENDING..... ***










Also have couple of bright green Monti available. $10ea (Tonnie size).

*** 1 Piece PENDING ***


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi JT  what r the colors on the first pic?


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

:'( you live so far from meee. 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am going to burnaby between today and tomorrow i believe, i can get it for u if u want  thats if u r not buying something i want that is


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia, they are under the actinic (Blur LED Strip).


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> Claudia, they are under the actinic (Blur LED Strip).


I know, thats why is hard to c what color they r lol


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Here u go! 50/50 & 454 PC










This one taken a while back but color hasn't changed.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Could you please ! I want the middle one and the right one  i have work.today from 3-8:30. Im free all day tomorrow though!

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry all Ricordeas are spoken for. Green Monti still available.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

is your place bus accessible


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Interested in a Monti 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

C36 is the only bus in the area. Closest bus stop is 10-15mins walk away.  I can meet up at Poco Station if you r interested in anything.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

One frag of green Monti is spoken for. Still have one left.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

with the montie cap grow under pclight i got a 29 bio cube and i realy like the green monti cap


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> with the montie cap grow under pclight i got a 29 bio cube and i realy like the green monti cap


I have PC (9 hrs) as well. Plus 3 hrs of MH. I guess if you put it higher up n right below your light it should be fine. I will have some brown/orange one available soon for $5 a frag. Perfect for experimenting...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

All sold! Thank you!


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

These make me want to convert from Fresh Planted to Salt Coral...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Closing thread!


----------

